# I need a 15' light action baitcasting Rod



## oarfish (Sep 14, 2007)

I live near Lake Erie where I like to cast from shore to steelhead trout as they are moving closer in September. :fishing: Anyone knows where I could buy a long rod? I am only interested in baitcasting and not spinning rods. 
I tried my 15' two handed fly rod with my baitcasting reel for the first time casting mono instead of fly line. The reel is 7 inches above the butt. Actually I am getting used to holding the spool with my left hand. I believe that the 7 snake guides that are on the top part of the rod should be replaced. Is it hard to replace the guides and the cork handle and the reel seat? I might want to do that if I cannot find a 15' long casting rod out there.
I really liked the long casts that the 15' rod produces for me. I really enjoy the challenge to be able to cast a 3/4 ounce spoon relatively far not using the spinning outfit like everyone else.
It would be really appreciated to get advice from people who are familiar with these kind of rod modifications and rod building.
Thanks,
Laszlo


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Hmm. 

A 15' rod that'll throw less than an ounce.

Never heard of one. I guess there might be something out there I just don't know about. 

Rainshadow makes some 13' blanks that'll throw yer 3/4oz spoon.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Just look up salmon/steelhead "float rods"...there are blanks by G-loomis and st. Croix close to 14 feet.
G-loomis float rods
STFR1601-SK
Wild River salmon steelhead
WST130LM2
But u'll get a better deal with the Rainshadows....but u'll get more distance w/ a spinner, but do whatever u enjoy.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Do a search for "carp" rods. Some guys in the UK cast 13'-15' rods in the 18g plug distance casting catagory. They are using tricked out 4500/5500 series Abus. It can be done.
One thing though about reel controll, It is more oil and brakes. Mags will only hinder your distance with these lighter weights.
I have a 13'8" carp rod that will throw as little as 3/4 plugs. It is a spinner paired with a stradic 4000, but could go either way.

I also think "Ian Golds" makes a 5 meter (15') match rod...not sure of the weight class?? maybe "nomadFL" will chime in..he has one or two.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Oarfish, Try to find a 15', 3 pc float rod. It is rigged to handle a centre pin reel. I have modified 3 of them to handle spinning reels. I first tried a Daiwa Laguna 2000 on the rod....but I was emptying the spool with 20 # Power Pro. The rod is rated 3/4 to 1 oz

Here is a picture of the butt section showing the handle and reel seat. The reel seat is approx. 18" from end of butt


----------

